# Looking for Uncle Sam heat transfers???



## lonestargraphics (Aug 25, 2007)

Does anyone know where to find the Uncle Sam "I Want You" heat transfers?


----------



## myrddyn (Sep 26, 2008)

I sent a reply earlier and somehow it didn't post. If you can print the images onto transfer paper yourself there is a website with the poster on it. url is: The Most Famous Poster (Memory): American Treasures of the Library of Congress I downloaded it and took it into photoshop. I blew it up to about 10x13 and it looks good. Hope this helps.


----------

